# Few pics.



## eatskisleep (Oct 20, 2007)

He is actually going to the right in the following photo... he spun before tapping the wall.

























Shots taken at Highland Mountain www.highlandmountain.com

Your comments are wanted/appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice shots...you took these?


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes I did. I have more, but at the request of the filming crew/riders they can't be posted until after the DVD release.


----------



## JD (Nov 30, 2007)

Who's the rider???


----------



## eatskisleep (Dec 9, 2007)

Dave Smutok


----------

